# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Τι θέλετε από ένα πλοίο;

## chrb

Τι θα θέλατε να σας προσφέρει ένα πλοίο;; πχ. νεροτσουλήθρες :lol:  , θέατρο , συναυλίες εν πλω κτλ. Με λίγα λόγια ποιο είναι το παράπονό σας από τα πλοία;
Εγώ στα πλοία θα ήθελα να υπήρχαν μεγαλύτερες καμπίνες και όλες με παράθυρο.

----------


## Morgan

και εμενα αυτη ειναι η προτιμηση μου.
καμπινες ευρυχωρες , χωρις αποπνικτικη μυρωδια απο γκαραζ....
επισης καλυτερο φαγητο!

----------


## xara

ΝΕΡΟΤΣΟΥΛΗΘΡΕΣ! ΝΕΡΟΤΣΟΥΛΗΘΡΕΣ!  8O

----------


## efouskayak

Εκτός από τις καμπίνες να μην γλυστράνε τόσο πολύ οι σκάλες γιατί κάποιοι από εμάς είμαστε επιρεπής στις τούμπες και υπάρχει μεγάλος κίνδυνος να γίνουμε ρεζίλι....    8)

----------


## Morgan

ναι ναι! φροντιδα και προδερμ!

----------


## efouskayak

Φυσικά και το προδέρμ δεν θα ήταν άσχημα να προσφέρεται για μας που έχουμε μωρά  :wink:   :Very Happy:   :!:

----------


## Morgan

οπωσδηποτε ντισκο, και ποτα με 1 ευρω!  8)  8)

----------


## efouskayak

Πισίνα ... να πάρεις ένα χρωματάκι μέχρι να φτάσεις στο νησί  8) 

Travolta κρύψου έρχεται ο Morgan  8) ..... :!:

----------


## Morgan

δεν θα χορευω στην ντισκο γιατι θα χασω και την μονιμη συνοδο μου!
απλα θα κοιταω!!!!!!!

υ.γ. θες και πισινα , μεχρι να πας 3 ωρες Μυκονο???? δεν σου φτανει το μπανιο που θα ριξεις εκει?

----------


## efouskayak

> δεν θα χορευω στην ντισκο γιατι θα χασω και την μονιμη συνοδο μου!
> απλα θα κοιταω!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Μάλλον θα είναι καλύτερα έτσι  :lol: 
> 
> υ.γ. θες και πισινα , μεχρι να πας 3 ωρες Μυκονο???? δεν σου φτανει το μπανιο που θα ριξεις εκει?


Εγώ στην Μύκονο χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ποτέ  :!: 
Αλλόνησο μάλιστα... αντέ και Σαντορίνη προλαβαίνω να πάρω χρωματάκι  8)

----------


## George

Για όσους θέλουν ευρύχωρες καμπίνες, ντίσκο, πισίνα, inetrnet, ευγενέστατα πληρώματα κι αξεπέρσαστη πολυτέλεια σε γραμμές εσωτερικού έχω τη λύση:

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ - ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
Όποιος ταξιδέψει θα με θυμηθεί και θα καταλάβει γιατί τα έχω ως υπογραφή και άβαταρ!!!

----------


## Morgan

εισαι μαγκας!
συμφωνω!

----------


## xara

> Για όσους θέλουν ευρύχωρες καμπίνες, ντίσκο, πισίνα, inetrnet, ευγενέστατα πληρώματα κι αξεπέρσαστη πολυτέλεια σε γραμμές εσωτερικού έχω τη λύση:
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ - ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
> Όποιος ταξιδέψει θα με θυμηθεί και θα καταλάβει γιατί τα έχω ως υπογραφή και άβαταρ!!!


Ολα τα *''PALACE''* γενικά

----------


## chrb

Έξυπνη κίνηση (τώρα που είπατε για internet) θα ήταν η ΔΩΡΕΑΝ προσβαση. Όσα πλοία έχουν internet corners δεν τα έχουν δωρεάν  :Sad:   Αλλά μετά θα μου πεις δεν θα προλαβαίνεις σε 6-7 ώρεα να σερφάρεις από τον κόσμο..... ε ας βάλουν κι' άλλους υπολογιστές :lol:

----------


## kastro

Να επιτρέπεται η είσοδος στην πλώρη.

----------


## sylver23

εκει που εχουνε φτασει καποιες εταιριες αυτο που πρεπει να ζηταμε ειναι ασφαλεια ,καθαριοτητα,εξυπηρετηση,ευγενεια και τηρηση οσο το δυνατον των ωραριων αφιξοαναχωρησης

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά αυτά που λέτε συμφωνώ αλλά την θέα στο πέλαγος μαζί με ένα όμορφο ουρανό δεν τ αλλάζω με τίποτα έτσι όπως είναι σήμερα τα βαπόρια χάνεται η αίσθηση του ωραίου ταξιδιού

----------


## vinman

Όμορφες περατζάδες,άπλετη θέα απο την πλώρη....

----------


## gtogias

Τι θέλω από ένα πλοίο.

Μα να με ταξιδεύει, και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. ¶μα είναι απλώς να πάω κάπου πάω και με το αεροπλάνο. Το ταξίδι είναι τελικά η απόλαυση.

----------


## Trakman

*ΑΝΟΙΚΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ - ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΩΡΗΣ ! ! ! *

----------


## kastro

> Όμορφες περατζάδες,άπλετη θέα απο την πλώρη....


Superferry 2---Μυτιλήνη---Βιτσέντζος κορνάρος προσφέρουν αυτήν την δυνατότητα.Ακόμα και το παλιό Αριάδνη.

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνω.μπαλκονακι κατω απο την γεφυρα απαραιτητο

----------


## heraklion

Εγώ προτιμάω τρία καταστρώματα με ανοιχτές πρύμνες.και ένα τέταρτο που να είναι ανοιχτό σε όλο το μήκος του. Και χαληλότερες τιμές.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Συμφωνώ!!!

----------


## heraklion

> Συμφωνώ!!!


Με μένα???

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ναι!!!!!!!

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Πρώτα απ' όλα το αυτονόητο ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ και μετά έρχονται τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα για περατζάδες, τα παράθυρα στις καμπίνες που δεν βλέπουν σε μπαλκόνι, τα μπαλκονάκι κάτω από την γέφυρα και φυσικά: οι ανοικτές βαρδιόλες!!! Αν και είμαι μικρός οπότε όλα τα πλοία που γνώρισα είχανε κλειστές πρόλαβα και έκανα ένα ταξίδι Τήνο - Ραφήνα με το τότε Εξπρές Αθηνά, ε, όλο το ταξίδι στη γέφυρα το έβγαλα...

----------


## Ergis

μακαρι να πηγαινει τοσο...δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου οι τσιμινιερες του ρε παιδια..απορω το βραδυ πως θα φαινονται...

----------


## marsant

> δεν μου αρεσουν καθολου οι τσιμινιερες του ρε παιδια


Συμφωνω απολυτως!Οι τσιμινιερες του ειναι αθλιες και κατα την δικη μου γνωμη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εμενα τα φουγαρα με αφηνουν αδιαφορο ουτε κρυο, ουτε ζεστη... Γενικα ειναι ενα γλυκο μικρο μπαουλακι, συμπαθες σαν τα μικρα χοντρα παιδακια. Που εισαι ρε Απολλωνα; Ειχαν εσενα και τωρα ταξιδευουν με συμπαθη μεν, χοντρουλικα μονοκομματα βαπορακια δε...

----------


## Ergis

> Εμενα τα φουγαρα με αφηνουν αδιαφορο ουτε κρυο, ουτε ζεστη... Γενικα ειναι ενα γλυκο μικρο μπαουλακι, συμπαθες σαν τα μικρα χοντρα παιδακια. Που εισαι ρε Απολλωνα; Ειχαν εσενα και τωρα ταξιδευουν με συμπαθη μεν, χοντρουλικα μονοκομματα βαπορακια δε...



πες τα ρε διονυση...........:-(

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εγω τα λεω, αλλα καποιοι (και βεβαια ειναι δικαιωμα τους) μπορουν να με πουν υπερβολικο και συντηρητικο. Μας λενε οτι αυτη ειναι η εξελιξη, οτι ειναι αναβαθμιση και οτι πρεπει στο βωμο αυτης να γινουν υποχωρησεις στην αισθητικη... ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ. Οταν απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του 80' και μετα ηρθαν μαγικα πλοια, ομορφα και με προσωπικοτητα ηταν αναβαθμιση σε σχεση με τα παλαιοτερα σωστα; Κανεις ομως δεν θεωρησε την τοτε αναβαθμιση, τα τοτε νεα βαπορια ασχημα σε σχεση με τα προγενεστερα, γιατι; Γιατι πολυ απλα ηταν αντικειμενικα ομορφα, αρχοντικα και με προσωπικοτητα. Που θελω να καταληξω; Οτι αυτη η δυσαρεσκεια που εχουμε δεν εχει να κανει με το γεγονος οτι ειμαστε συναισθηματικα δεμενοι με το παρελθον και το θεωρουμε , παραλογα, ομορφοτερο και πιο ξεχωριστο απο το σημερα. Αν ισχυε κατι τετοιο τοτε και το 80' θα επρεπε να θεωρουν τα νεα τοτε βαπορια ασχημα σε σχεση με τα ακομα παλαιοτερα τους. Κανεις ομως δεν ειπε τιποτα, ισα ισα θαυμαζε. Ολα λοιπον ειναι θεμα ελειψης εμπνευσης και αισθητικης απο τους ναυπηγους-κατασκευαστες, αυτο πιστευω.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ολα λοιπον ειναι θεμα ελειψης εμπνευσης και αισθητικης απο τους ναυπηγους-κατασκευαστες, αυτο πιστευω.


Δεν το θεωρώ σωστό αυτό που λές για το απλό λόγο πως οι ναυπηγοί δεν σχεδιάζουν σύμφωνα με αισθητικούς παράγοντες,ως μηχανικοί πρέπει λαμβάνοντας κάποιες απαιτήσεις να δώσουν μια λύση,σε ένα πρόβλημα όμως που δέχεται πολλές λύσεις αλλά ταυτόχρονα η μια λύση που θα επιλεχθεί πρέπει να ικανοποιεί παράγοντες οι οποίοι είναι αντιθετικοί μεταξύ τους 
εργαλείο στη προσπάθεια του σχεδιαστή,είναι τα υπάρχοντα μελετημένα και υπηρετούντα πλοία απο στα οποία βασίζεται 

Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα η σχέδιαση της γάστρας ενός σύγχρονου εγ/ογ σήμερα είναι ενα πολυπλοκο θέμα,με βάση κάποια πειράματα σε δεξαμενές που έχουν γίνει απο διάφορους μελετητικούς οίκους έχει αποδειχθεί πως η καλύτερη μορφή είναι αυτή που παρουσιάζεται στα σύγχρονα πλοία αυτού του τύπου για αυτό και έχει ακολουθηθεί και αυτά τα πλοία παρουσιάζουν ομοιότητες,η σχεδιαση λοιπόν δεν έχει γίνει αισθητικώς αλλά υδροδυναμικώς ώστε τα σύγχρονα πλοία να πετύχουν αυτές τις θεαματικές ταχύτητες στις οποίες πηγαίνουν 
Οσον αφορά τη παραπέρα σχεδιάση υπεκατασκευών κτλ,εντάξει εκεί υπάρχει μια περισσότερη ελευθερία και είναι πιο πολύ στο χέρι του σχεδιαστή και εκεί όμως υπάρχει μια γενική διάταξη που τον περιορίζει και μια ήδη διαμορφωμένη γάστρα 

Ωστόσο και παλαιότερα ίσχυε κάτι αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα η μορφή των πλοίων της ιαπωνίας τη δεκαετία του 70 που ήταν πολύ κοντινή,απλά πολλά απο αυτά ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα και έκαναν διαφορετικές μετασκευές για αυτό μας φαίνονται διαφορετικά σήμερα,το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα αντίστοιχα ευρωπαικά 

συμπερασμα,κάθε πλοίο σχεδιάζεται στη δικιά του εποχή με σκοπό να ικανοποιήσει τις απαιτήσεις του πλοιοκτήτη τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή,η σύχρονη τάση στα επιβατηγά είναι όσον το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα και όσο γίνεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και για να επιτεχθούν αυτά οι σχεδιαστές έχουν καταλήξει στα σχέδια που βλέπουμε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στεφανε αν και θα μας βαλει τις φωνες ο Leo θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω. Διαβασα προσεκτικα οσα ειπες και εχεις δικιο σε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο αλλα και παλαιοτερα υπηρχαν μεγαλες απαιτησεις και ομως τα βαπορια ειχαν περισσοτερη χαρη και χαρακτηρα. Ναι μεν τα περιθωρια στενευουν αλλα το Αριαδνη ειναι ενα συγχρονο βαπορι, μα ειναι πολυ ομορφο για τα σημερινα δεδομενα.Δεν βλεπω ομως πολλα νεα (δεν μιλαω μονο για νεοτευκτα) βαπορια με την ομορφια του πραγμα που σημαινει οτι μαλλον δεν προσπαθουν. Λογικα σκεπτομενος πιστευω πως και αυτο σχεδιαστηκε με βαση τις νεες απαιτησεις, παρ' ολα αυτα ξεφευγει απο τη μαζα. Τελος ας σεβαστουμε τις νεες απαιτησεις, ας σεβαστουμε τους συμβιβασμους οσον αφορα το σχημα της γαστρας αλλα ρε Στεφανε πραγματικα τι θα εβλαπτε στα Blue Star και στα δυο Nissos της Hellenic να υπαρχει μια διαμορφωση με πλωριο μπαλκονι και λιγο περισσοτερο εξωτερικο καταστρωμα (αυτο παει κυριως για τα Blue Star) ; Δε νομιζω να χαλουσε κατι στις νεες απαιτησεις. Απλα με την ιδια λογικη που οι επιβατες ειναι αδιαφοροι για το ιδιο το ταξιδι και για την απολαυση του, ετσι και οι ναυπηγοι εχουν ξεχασει πως ειναι το αθλημα... Δυστυχως.

----------


## .voyager

Φυσικά και ναυπηγούνται όμορφα καράβια ρε παιδιά σήμερα. Κάθε εποχή της έχει τα ομορφα ναυπηγήματά της, τους "κλώνους" και τα άσχημα της. Ο καθένας, επίσης, έχει τα δικά του κριτήρια, το δικό του γούστο, τη δική το αισθητική και έχει με συγκεκριμένο τροπο πλάσει -κυρίως βάσει των προσωπικών του βιωμάτων- την έννοια του όμορφου πλοίου στο μυαλό του. 
Δε γίνεται κάθε φορά που μετασκευάζεται ένα μπαούλο ή ένα ωραίο σκαρί στην Ελλάδα να ξεκινάμε την ίδια συζήτηση και να το γενικεύουμε πάλι. 
Είναι σα να λέμε ότι τα αυτοκίνητα παλιά ήταν πιο ωραία από αυτά που κατασκευάζονται σήμερα. Δεν ισχύει όμως. Άλλο το "σήμερα", άλλο το "κάποτε".
Νέες εποχές, νέες τάσεις, νέα ναυπηγήματα βάσει αυτών. 
Σχετικά με το συγκεκριμενο πλοίο (γιατί έχουμε ξεγύγει!!), έγινε μια "Α" προσπάθεια βάσει του τι είχαν στα χέρια τους και τι μπορούσαν να κάνουν σε αυτό. Και ξαναλέω, σήμερα ναυπηγούνται, πέραν από αξιόπλοα, και πανέμορφα καράβια!!!

----------


## marsant

Εκτος απο ολα αυτα που λεει σωστα ο φιλος Διονυσης θα προσθεσω ακομα οτι τα καινουργια ειναι με ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΛΗΞΗΣ με ολη την σημασια.Εγω δεν θα πω μονο για την ομορφια που ειχαν τα παλια και ομορφαιναν ακομη περισσοτερο τις θαλασσες μας που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα σημερινα μπαουλα, αλλα και τι  λαμαρινα  εχουν τα παλια και τι καινουργια...και καλυτερα ας μην μιλησω για τα ποια ειναι πιο καλοταξιδα..Δεν λεω καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν και παλια και καινουργια βαπορια γιατι πρεπει να κανουμε βηματα μπροστα αλλα δυστηχως βηματα καναμε μονο στις θεσεις πουλμαν και στην διαρκεια του ταξιδιου και ειναι το μονο που μενει τελικα απο ενα ταξιδι με νεοτευκτο ο χρονος και τπτ αλλο.Χαθηκε ο ορος απολαυση απο τα σημερινα ταξιδια.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Προς το Leo. 

Επειδη θα σου εχουμε σπασει τα νευρα, αν θες ανοιξε ενα θεμα με τιτλο της αρεσκειας σου και βαλε μεσα οποιες δημοσιευσεις κρινεις οτι δεν ταιριαζουν εδω ωστε οποιος θελει να συνεχισει την κουβεντα να το κανει εκει.

*ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ*

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση σας έχει ένα επίπεδο που δεν μπορώ να σας "μαλώσω" ούτε και προτίθεμαι να την μεταφέρω κάπου, εκτός αν συνεχιστεί  :Wink: .... Θα ήθελα αντίθετα να σας ευχαριστήσω που ανταλλάξετε απόψεις με πολιτισμένο τρόπο, με ήθος και αξιπρέπεια.

----------


## Νaval22

> αλλα και παλαιοτερα υπηρχαν μεγαλες απαιτησεις και ομως τα βαπορια ειχαν περισσοτερη χαρη και χαρακτηρα. Ναι μεν τα περιθωρια στενευουν αλλα το Αριαδνη ειναι ενα συγχρονο βαπορι, μα ειναι πολυ ομορφο για τα σημερινα δεδομενα.Δεν βλεπω ομως πολλα νεα (δεν μιλαω μονο για νεοτευκτα) βαπορια με την ομορφια του πραγμα που σημαινει οτι μαλλον δεν προσπαθουν.


Φίλε διονύση καταλαβαίνω τι λές,δεν μπορώ όμως να το αναπτύξω πιο πολύ και να δώσω μια εξήγηση γιατί φοβάμαι οτι δεν θα γίνω κατανοητός 
πάντως πέρα απο τη τεχνολογία σύμφωνώ στο ότι δεν σπουδάζουν όλοι με κριτήριο τι τους αρέσει.αν όλοι οι σχεδιαστές το έβλεπαν όπως εμείς σίγουρα θα έβλεπες σύγχρονα βαπόρια που θα σου άρεσαν πιο πολύ εξωτερικά 




> Εκτος απο ολα αυτα που λεει σωστα ο φιλος Διονυσης θα προσθεσω ακομα οτι τα καινουργια ειναι με ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΛΗΞΗΣ με ολη την σημασια.Εγω δεν θα πω μονο για την ομορφια που ειχαν τα παλια και ομορφαιναν ακομη περισσοτερο τις θαλασσες μας που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα σημερινα μπαουλα, αλλα και τι λαμαρινα εχουν τα παλια και τι καινουργια..


φίλε marsant δεν είμαστε σε θέση να γνωρίζουμε ακόμα την ημερομηνία λήξης των νεοτευκτών πλοίων,εξάλλου αυτό είναι κάτι που ούτε αυτοί που ασχολούνται στενά με το θέμα μπορούν να το απαντήσουν,τα πάντα εξαρτώνται απο τη συντήρηση και τη διάθεση του πλοιοκτήτη,τουλάχιστον στα επιβατηγά που είναι πλοία που δεν υποφέρουν τόσο σε θέματα αντοχής σε σχέση με τα φορτηγά 
Σχετικά με τη λαμαρίνα που αναφέρεις,πρέπει να πούμε ότι κάποτε οι άνθρωποι δεν γνωρίζαν με ακρίβεια τους μηχανισμούς καταπόνησης των πλοίων,ακόμα δεν ήξεραν σχεδόν καθόλου πως λειτουργεί και επιδρά η κόπωση,οπότε όταν ο μηχανικός δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι γίνεται προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσει ότι η κατασκευή δεν θα σπάσει,μεγαλώνει τα πάχη των κατασκευαστικών στοιχείων,βάζοντας μεγαλύτερους συντελεστές ασφαλείας.
Σήμερα όμως έχουν αναπτυχθεί προγράμματα όπως τα πεπερασμένα στοιχεία και άλλα που προσωμοιάζουν τη κίνηση του πλοίου σε κυματισμένη θάλασσα και είναι σε θέση να δώσουν επακριβώς τις τάσεις που θα αναπτυχθούν στο σκάφος με αποτελεσμα τα πάχη των ελασμάτων να είναι μικρότερα,και η κατασκευή ελαφρύτερη,κάτι που είναι τρομερά θετικό στην εκμετάλευση του πλοίου
όπως καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα μια υπερδιαστασιολογημένη κατασκευή δεν είναι η βέλτιστη. 

εντάξει και μένα μου άρεσουν κάποια παλιά σκαριά πιο πολύ απο καινούργια αλλά πρεπει να καταλάβουμε πως η τεχνολογία προχωράει με θαυμαστό τρόπο και πρεπει να την ακολουθήσουμε.

leo μετέφερε αν θες τα μυνήματα γιατί νομίζω πως το θεματάκι έχει αρκετό ψωμί και καλό θα ήταν να το αναπτύξουμε λίγο

----------


## Leo

Η συζήτηση σας φίλοι απο το θέμα του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής μεταφέρθηκε εδώ όπου και μπορείτε να την συζητήσετε, στον ίδο όμορφο κλιμα πού την περπατάτε μέχρι τώρα... καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ Leo. Στεφανε απλα να σου πω και κατι ακομα. Οταν μιλαμε για νεα και καπως αδιαφορα εμφανισιακα βαπορια το ανεχομαστε στα πλαισια της εξελιξης και της τεχνολογικης προοδου, αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που δυστυχως υπαρχουν νεοτερα και ασχημα βαπορια που ειναι και συνολικα χειροτερα απο τα παλαιοτερα. Παραδειγμα; Ποιο αλλο βεβαια απο το παλιο και το νεο Επτανησος. Το παλιο εκτος του ηταν πανεμορφο,πιο απολαυστικο στο ταξιδι, με καταστρωματα και καραβολατρικες φωλιες, ηταν πιο λειτουργικο με παμπολλες θεσεις επιβατων (αν γεμισει το γκαραζ του νεου τοτε πραγματικα επρεπε να εχει χειρολαβες για ορθιους), πολυ πιο καλοταξιδο, ταχυτερο στη μανουβρα και τελος πιο ισχυρο κατα 4500 ιππους αν και μικροτερο. Ειπαμε να υπαρχουν καλυτερα βαπορια απο τα προηγουμενα και ας ειναι ασχημοτερα μεχρι ενος σημειου, αλλα οταν ειναι και μπαουλα και χειροτερα σε ολους τους τομεις πλην της ελαχιστα μικροτερης καταναλωσης και τους μεγαλυτερου γκαραζ (που οπως ειπα αναιρει το πλεονεκτημα του γιατι απλα αν γεμισει δε χωρα τους επιβατες) τοτε δεν μπορω παρα να λεω πως οχι μονο συναισθηματικα αλλα και ουσιαστικα το κατα 24 χρονια παλαιοτερο απο το νεο, Επτανησος θα μπορουσε και θα επρεπε να κανει ακομα Κυλληνη-Πορο στα 43 του χρονια... Μονο που το 2000 που ηταν 35 ισχυε ακομα ο νομος του θανατου βαποριων αυτης της ηλικιας. Επισης δεν υπαρχει μονο αυτο το παραδειγμα γιατι το παλιο Αριαδνη θα μπορουσε ακομα να ταξιδευει ανετοτατα Παρο-Ναξια προσφεροντας καλυτερες υπηρεσιας απο τα σημερινα πολυδιαφημισμενα και υπερεκτιμημενα Blue Star, πραγμα που εχουμε συζητησει και στο θεμα του. Αρα μιλαμε για μια προοδο που ακομα και στην θεωρητικη κορυφη της (Blue Star) ειναι υποδεεστερη απο μια παλια καραβανα (Αριαδνη) οντας συναμα και πιο ασχημη... Μανο παρε θεση για την αγαπη σου. Πολυ την πενεψα. :Wink:

----------

